# comunicacion rf desde una pic conectada a una pc como emisor a un receptor en rf



## egcm2000 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola a todos, soy super nuevo en esto pero me gustan los retos, no se que tan conmplejo sea el tema pero quiero hacer que por medio de una pc conectada en forma usb mande un valor binario a un modulo de rf que sera un emisor a otro que sera el receptor, este al recibir el valor de encendido deha hacer sonar una alarma de lo contrario no debe hacer ninguna accion. mis conocimientos en electronica son muy basicos pero dicen que el que quiere puede. por favor sera alguien tan amable en poderme ayudar a poder realizar este proyecto. almenos que me diga por donde puedo empezar a investigar

de antemano agradezco su tiempo y disculpen si de repente digo alguna barbaridad por ignorancia

feliz dia


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 17, 2011)

Para empezar, ¿has hecho algún proyecto con un PIC?. Si NO es así yo que tu comenzaría por encender un LED con un PIC, por ejemplo un 16F84A o un 16F876A.

Si ya sabes este tipo de cositas, a continuación pillaba un MAX232 para  conectar tu pic con el PC pero a través de un cable serie (RS232). Para que te familiarices con comunicaciones y el uso de la USART (En este caso usa el 16F876A).

A continuación yo me pondría con un módulo RF y el encendido de un LED a distancia.

Pero como te digo, comentanos lo que has hecho para que podamos ayudarte mejor.


----------



## egcm2000 (Mar 17, 2011)

si mira en la escuela una ves hicimos una alu, despues hice una rana no te puedo decir el numeor de pic por que no los tengoa la mano y nos guio un instructor pero mas tarde si te digo el numero de pic, pero te agradezco la informacion, comenzare conlo que me recomiendas por que domino mas la programacion que la electronica


----------



## EINNER C (Mar 20, 2011)

hola egcm2000

estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice pelelalo, debes indicar bn lo que has trabajado con esto de los pic y comunicacion rf,,,

bueno, por el momento te recomiendo que te documentes bn sobre programacion en c de pic, yo programo en pic ccs y me parece muy bueno,,,

sobre que pic utilizar, radica en si te vaz a comunicar por serial o usb, si es por serial puedes utilizar cualquier 16, si es por usb, de la gama 18, ejemp 18f2550 o 18f4550,, que manejan protocolo usb,,, pero existen diferentes modos de trabajo en el usb, como bulk transfer, cdc, hid, isocrono, en fin, te recomendaria iniciar con cdc, que lo unico que hace es crear un puerto com en el pc y trabajaras como un serial normal, los otros requieren un poco mas de trabajo y conocimiento, si re decides con esos, con gusto puedo ayudarte, pero igual y te recomiendo cdc,,,

como modulos rf podrias utilizar el par rlp que funcionan muy bn y tienen un alcanze de hasta 100m, si requieres mas dsittancia, te aconsejaria utilizar modulos xbee...
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/266430/ _
cualquier duda con gusto.......


----------



## egcm2000 (Mar 27, 2011)

hola einer  buanas noches, oiee fijate que ya he estado checando sobre cmo programar en ccs ya lo descargue y todo, por lo que he entendido es un compilador parecido a C, pero bien, almenos podrias decirme como puedo accesar al puerot usb por que ya lo he estado buscando con visual y no he tenido exito. entiendo que en este programa le puedo decir que envie la orden de ecendido a un led pero no se como hacerlo. puedes ayudarme porfasss.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 27, 2011)

Buenas egcm. CCS como bien dices es un entorno o IDE de programación en C para un gran rango de dispositivos, desde DSPs (lo que yo utilizaba) hasta PICs.

En lo del USB quiero preguntarte si estas utilizando los PICs 18F, ya que los 16F no tienen soporte para USB. Aunque también podrías hacer uso del puerto RS232, o de un conversor USB-Rs232. Lo digo porque para esta aplicación si puedo ayudarte.

Un saludo.


----------



## EINNER C (Mar 28, 2011)

hola ecgm, la verdad en visual basic solo he podido realizar comunicacion serial, asi que en el pic implemento comunicacion usb tipo cdc, que crea un puerto com en el pc y se trabaj de forma normal por serie, pero si quieres con los otros tipos los he realizado con labview y hid con matlab


----------



## egcm2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

antes que nada muchisimas gracias a todos por su apoyo y su tiempo, bueno quiero ser honesto me esta costando mucho trabajo pero no me rajo. podrian ser tan amables de indicarme que debo hacer primero, es que no se por donde empezar, lei las caracteristicas del pic 18f4550 por lo de la conexion por usb y lo de los xbee que se acercan mas al proyecto cuando este maduro, pero bueno lo que quiero es que por medio de la compu esta mande un valor ya sea 0 o 1, por el momento como dedecia pelelalo me interesa que encienda un led, despues de eso pues creo que ya le podre ir metiendo mas cosas.

ok intente empezar por la programacion ccs pero lo que ue no entiendo es si ahi estoy programando una interfaz  o se programa un codigo para despues quemarlo en el pic. mi duda radica por el tipo de funciones que maneja. almenos mi interes inicial es poder crear una aplicacion que corra en windows y por medio de un boton se mande la instruccion al pic de que encienda el led.

de verdad se que doy mucha lata, pero les estare eternamente agradecido pues es un dispositivo que quiero hacer para ayudar a una persona de edad avanzada a encontrar los objetos que con frecuencia olvida el lugar donde los deja pero quiero ir paso a paso.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Fijate en este post. Utiliza un 18F2550 y crea una plataforma sencillita y rápida con conexión USB para descarga del programa sin tener que estar sacando el PIC. Yo ya me he pedido un chip de estos para ponerme a ello.

http://www.hackinglab.org/pinguino/index_pinguino.html


----------



## EINNER C (Mar 31, 2011)

egcm2000 dijo:


> antes que nada muchisimas gracias a todos por su apoyo y su tiempo, bueno quiero ser honesto me esta costando mucho trabajo pero no me rajo. podrian ser tan amables de indicarme que debo hacer primero, es que no se por donde empezar, lei las caracteristicas del pic 18f4550 por lo de la conexion por usb y lo de los xbee que se acercan mas al proyecto cuando este maduro, pero bueno lo que quiero es que por medio de la compu esta mande un valor ya sea 0 o 1, por el momento como dedecia pelelalo me interesa que encienda un led, despues de eso pues creo que ya le podre ir metiendo mas cosas.
> 
> ok intente empezar por la programacion ccs pero lo que ue no entiendo es si ahi estoy programando una interfaz  o se programa un codigo para despues quemarlo en el pic. mi duda radica por el tipo de funciones que maneja. almenos mi interes inicial es poder crear una aplicacion que corra en windows y por medio de un boton se mande la instruccion al pic de que encienda el led.
> 
> de verdad se que doy mucha lata, pero les estare eternamente agradecido pues es un dispositivo que quiero hacer para ayudar a una persona de edad avanzada a encontrar los objetos que con frecuencia olvida el lugar donde los deja pero quiero ir paso a paso.



para la interfaz puedes utilizar visual basic.net y disenarla a tu conveniencia, y pues lo de ccs, tu realizas es el codigo que compilas para cargar en el pic,,,,

si estas empezando con lo de usb en pic te recomiendo realizar el tipo cdc, ya que es mas sencillo y en la interfaz trabajarias como si fuera un puerto serie, cualquier duda con gusto


----------

